# Have you ever rejected someone's friendship?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

In high school this one girl tried really hard to be my friend. I was already happy with my group of friends and she was extremely weird. I had no interest in being her friend. She would talk to me all the time even after giving her constant signals of disinterest. One day she asked me to go get lunch. So I felt really bad and said yes. We had lunch. The next day we exchanged emails and she asked me to go hang out and see a movie. I really didn't want to so I made a million excuses to not go and eventually started ignoring her emails until she finally stopped contacting me. I felt terrible, but there was one way I was going to hang out with that weird loner girl.

So now I'm in her position. Karma's a *****. Anyone else ever reject someone's friendship?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Um, kind of. I hung around this one girl because I was desperate in jr high (lol), but she became too gross (she had, uh... "bowel problems".....she kind of reminded me of a guy the way she'd do it) so I got distant. She was the big and loud type.

Oh yeah, and then there was this other woman who tried to befriend me in college. She was alright, but I didn't feel accepted by her because she mentioned me being quiet and asked if I ever wanted to be more outgoing or something like that so I let that "friendship" fade away. Looking back, it kind of seems stupid that I got offended by that, but oh well, I was younger and had more SA back then.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well recently I smoked pot with a guy and a woman who were kinda friends from my labor office. Now a couple things to remember:

In a labor office, everyone is kinda like family, so we are all friends to some very small degree at least.
If people are real friends, like hang out when not at work friends, it because they share questionable hobbies.
Last but not least, being they are mostly ex convicts and drug addicts, they are a bad influence and will most likely drag you down in the end.

Anyway, I smoked pot with a guy...and I got all paranoid. Both of them smoked from the same pipe and were laughing and being happy the whole time. I was freaking out about everything, and getting agitated cause I thought time was gonna fly by and I was gonna have a wasted day. Pot doesn't normally make you paranoid, but that isnt the strange part. The strange part was when I left the guys house, I was hallucinating. Seeing green, yellow, blue out of the corners of my eyes, where there was only the grey street. I also noticed how, although I knew where I was going, things didn't seem familiar. It was a very stressful experience and it shouldn't have been.

Point is, I haven't talked to the guy since that day. He asked for my number while I was high, but I gave him the wrong one. As for the lady, I say hi to her but beyond that, nothing else. Maybe it is screwed up that I am rejecting them both, but I am going for a better life, and I think they are a bad influence on it.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, just recently. 

This girl. She's incredibly nice but she kept wanting to hang a lot more, & she even wanted us to go to open mic's, which sort of freaked me out. I prefer my poems written down & not recited. She asked if I could sing for her_liked my voice & even wanted us to start our own band etc. 
And also this one guy who so happens to be friends with this girl. They're both nice & outgoing people but we never truly had anything in common to talk about. All this has frightened me. 

I've pushed them away due to personal fear. And I think they've realized I'm some kind of mental jerk. But that's really okay with me if they think so, I guess. 
Just as long as I'm safe. I can always try again somewhere, where hopefully I'll stay.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

These stories aren't much better than the people you guys oh-so hate. 

I'll admit to being a bit of an ***: I refuse to accept this popular football player as a friend. He's too stupid for my tastes, plus tried claiming that I had autism after our 4th period class watched a Temple Grandin bio film.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes and I do regret it. 

-There was this guy in elementary school that I used to talk to a lot during recess but then there were all these rumors about how we were boyfriend and girlfriend and I couldn't take the social pressure so I stopped talking to him.
-There was this girl in middle school/high school that desperately wanted to be friends with me. For some reason she was very unpopular and picked on far worse than I was so I made the cowardly decision not to be her friend so that I didn't become a target by association. 
-In college, my first roommate wanted to be my friend but I just couldn't see myself in her social circle. I don't really regret this instance. It was nothing against her or her social circle. We just didn't click.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, all the time, and it never bothers me. The thing is , people are confusing to me, they have many subtleties and that makes me uncomfortable. It takes a great deal of effort on my part to even try to understand or put myself in anyone else's place. It doesn't matter if we share interests or not. I just don't know what to do with a friend. I'm also waiting for the moment when my lack of friendsship and general social withdraw will crash down upon me. So far , I'm doing pretty great...


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes. I don't see the point in being friends with people I don't feel I click with :I


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

This post makes me so proud of myself in a way.. It might had something to be with not really having anything special that I wouldn't lose if I showed respect to the lower classed guys. But **** that.. I didn't.. I was friends with most guys (not girls cause I suck with girls).. I found it very interesting to be with all kinds of people  Sorded out how to speand my time really great without really being bored over some individuals.. Even if they don't talk much or seem weird I'm sure there are always things that I do that will make us both laugh in class.. So I was much together with all kinds of individuals.. Mostly the ones who didn't have friends used to come over to me and ask me if I wanted to go places and do stuff.. It's not about who you are bored with.. All in all I figured out that if I was bored then it was my own fault.. Because it's about understanding people.. finding the humor each person has and seek out smiles in every person.  I have a really great personality. There are soouu few things I hate in life and soouu few personality's I would hate. 

Tho.. I'd gotta say.. I hate danish girls... (because they don't wanna ****) But I guess that is only my selfish demands speaking.. I'm not in control of other's desires.  Sometimes you just fell like the world hates you when you aren't sexually wanted. Tsss. Danish girls... Always goes for the douchebags.(Well.. most girls goes for the douchebags ;D ... because they are the ones who are alpha male type of people)


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

ugh yeah

people clutter is the worst

i start to feel like theyre dust gatherers like those little trinkets that old people give you and u have to be nice about it cos theyre old and they TRIED and u dont wanna hurt their feelings, but you have no room in your life for mass produced porcelain clown figurines from indonesia


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

I once accepted to hang out with this girl once back in High School. I hung out with her that one time and it seemed fine and all but then she went around saying rumors that I was stalking her.....

I must say I did get a laugh out of that myself, what a joke it was.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Only others have rejected me as a friend.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I only reject the friendships of mean, nasty, and asinine people. Other than that I am most willingly and happily to be someone's friend.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The only person who i rejected was this jewish girl i knew , she wanted me to do stuff for her


----------



## juvefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Ive rejected a lot of people. Hate to admit it but Im a judgemental person. The irony.


----------



## Danirella (Aug 12, 2014)

I try to be friends with everyone. Sometimes though I find certain people continue to make me uncomfortable even after I have been substantial effort into getting to know them. They just make me feel like I am less than them. I tried to continue a friendship with someone like this once but in the end I couldn't handle feeling that way and I had to stop being her friend. Pretty sure she didn't understand how she made me feel that way and it may have been a symptom of my SA.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I probably did in junior high. She was always very friendly to me, but I was always standoffish. I'm almost positive if I invited her to hang out after school she would've agreed. I was too much in my loner/depressed mindset to really let it develop further. It was a shame. She was really cute.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think I've ever rejected someone that I can remember at least, there have been people in my life who I didn't really want there, because sometimes they'd annoy me, but I just tolerated with them, I don't know if that's worse then flat out rejecting them? It probably is, leading them on and all, but I've never been one to be able to openly reject someone.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr Reese said:


> I probably did in junior high. She was always very friendly to me, but I was always standoffish. I'm almost positive if I invited her to hang out after school she would've agreed. I was too much in my loner/depressed mindset to really let it develop further. It was a shame. She was really cute.


Same here. In junior high, there was this girl pretty nice and cool. But I kept showing disinterest , got invited a few times then she slowly left me alone. I was too depressed at that time. Never rejected anyone else.


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

I've rejected peoples friendships when I find them to be a threat to my sanity, health, or happiness. I just don't need that sh*t in my life. And you should never feel bad about that. You do whatever you feel is right for you, and if that means saying no to someones friendship, so be it.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

When i think of it i never really rejected anyone's offer for friendship , cause if i carried on the conversation with them they would have terminated it at some point sooner or later , themselves .


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes a few times.

Mostly from feeling insecure about myself and uncomfortable. Other times from disinterest.


----------

